# Sheepshead



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

I have been catching them from last month but now they are not biting. I guess I got a taste of some of the action going to be coming when it starts to get cold. And if you don't believe it, it's because I ate all the fish I caught. Good news is they averaged 16 inches. If nobody has been out their yesterday there were schools of sheepshead coming in but not biting and along with them were Spades in various sizes and trigger fish. Let me know guys I will be out there black guy with gray hoodie or carthartt.


----------



## glamgrlhooked (Apr 2, 2015)

That's great that you've started catching them. Was at Syke's Sunday and all I caught was pig fish :/ Learned how to catch sheepies back in March and had a blast. If you don't mind where were fishing at ?


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Both sides


----------



## Datswagg1 (Sep 17, 2015)

What are you using?


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Fiddler crabs


----------



## Datswagg1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Where to buy them from? I'm use to using oyster crabs


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

My favorite bait shop Tight Lines bait and tackle, on pace blvd across from Walgreens.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

I missed the last run of these guys, I wont this year.


----------



## Datswagg1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Okay thanks!!! When is the run?


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Gulf breeze bait and tackle has them as well.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Datswagg1 said:


> Okay thanks!!! When is the run?


last week in February and couple weeks into march


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Are they running out to go offshore or are they coming in from offshore ???? this time of year you speak of


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post! Tight lines to you guys.


----------



## Datswagg1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello,
I was out there today from 3-6pm. I seen a crap load of sheepheads down there. I didn't have any crabs  . But I had a great time using the small pins for white trouts


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

What side were you on? I was working all day long so I missed it.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

k-dog said:


> Are they running out to go offshore or are they coming in from offshore ???? this time of year you speak of


They are headed offshore


----------



## Datswagg1 (Sep 17, 2015)

I was on Gulf Breeze side. It was some grown men down there lol.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

I will be down there Thursday and might hit up fort pickens


----------



## Datswagg1 (Sep 17, 2015)

*Sheepheads*

Soooo I had a good time back home in Daytona Beach. I miss this place!!!! I have a hard time finding a place to fish in Pensacola but in DAYTONA BEACH..... I have the perfect place to go!


----------



## Datswagg1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Big monster 18 inch


----------

